# Australian Migration Experience



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Gday:boxing:, I am looking for a no mess about very good migration lawyer/agent to help my spouse get an australian permanent visa. 

Any experience or recommendations are very welcome. thanks


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

888dino said:


> Gday:boxing:, I am looking for a no mess about very good migration lawyer/agent to help my spouse get an australian permanent visa.
> 
> Any experience or recommendations are very welcome. thanks


Howdy,

Often times there is no need to pay a fortune to an attorney when a visa agency will take care of all issues for you.

The highest consideration of Aussies are in and around the Angeles City area. So I am posting a link for a Google Search in the Angeles Area.
You might want to try one here first as they deal with these issues on a daily basis.



Regards

Jet Lag


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

thats great jetlag. thanks alot for the links.
hopefully i can be specifically referred to someone as so much of the information seems to be wayward. prepared to pay the money to ensure a smooth process i guess.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

888dino said:


> thats great jetlag. thanks alot for the links.
> hopefully i can be specifically referred to someone as so much of the information seems to be wayward. prepared to pay the money to ensure a smooth process i guess.


Several years ago, a then living friend, Don Watson, had a Australia visa assistance service. He was a good and honest man. After his death, his employees kept the business going and still is as far as I can learn.
It is now called Visa Pacific and might be worth looking at or contacting. Hopefully this will help and they can get done what you need..


Jet Lag


----------



## 888dino (Apr 22, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Several years ago, a then living friend, Don Watson, had a Australia visa assistance service. He was a good and honest man. After his death, his employees kept the business going and still is as far as I can learn.
> It is now called Visa Pacific and might be worth looking at or contacting. Hopefully this will help and they can get done what you need..
> 
> 
> Jet Lag


thanks jet lag!!! ill look it up !!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

888dino said:


> thanks jet lag!!! ill look it up !!


You're very welcome, If you have a chance, please let me know if they are still any good or not. If no good I'll not give a reference to them any longer.

Everything seems to change in life so ya just never know.


Jet


----------

